

SSL certificate recommendations? - vinny604

Hi all!  Working on a new e-commerce start up and need some advice.<p>Looked into verisign and digicert<p>Symantec Secure Site Pro with EV SSL Certificates $1499
Digicert Extended Validation $295<p>both prices are are for a year<p>Is the symantec option really worth the extra premium?  It&#x27;s such a huge gap in the price, I&#x27;m just curious why it would command such a higher price.<p>Would like to hear your thoughts or any other companies that you may recommend.<p>Thank you in advance!<p>:)<p>V
======
WestCoastJustin
TL;DR - Don't blow money on an unproven site/idea. Go with the cheapest
option, until you know your company is going to make money, then think about
upgrading (if needed).

Get a PositiveSSL cert from Namecheap for $11/year [1]. In terms of security,
they are equivalent. You are buying the "extended validation" package for an
inflated cost, meaning that they contact you to verify you are actually a
company, that's it (plus insurance stuff that you will never use). This can be
an extreme hassle if you need to renew an SSL cert in a hurry, like it expired
without you knowing, now you need to jump through tons of hoops (paper work,
faxing, phone calls, etc). Your end users will not notice this, security is
the same, so I would suggest going with a cheaper domain validation option.
You can get wildcard domains (*.example.com) for around $110 [1], but the
cheapest option, will cover your apex domain (example.com), and www
(www.example.com).

[1] [https://www.namecheap.com/security/ssl-
certificates/domain-v...](https://www.namecheap.com/security/ssl-
certificates/domain-validation.aspx)

~~~
neduma
Good to know. I was looking for the same. thanks.

------
sumodirjo
If you use multiple sub domain for different environment (development,
staging, production) you can also choose wildcard SSL so you can use one
certificate for *.yourdomain.com

SSL Labs' SSL test
([https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/)) does
not use certificate type (domain validated, org, EV) as criteria to get higher
score.

------
jackpaul
vinny, Symantec has passed years in the industry and also offers huge warranty
against any fraud on their certs. you should also take at look at cheap ssl
shop (symantec's auxiliary company). they sell pro ev from symantec at $1129
[https://www.cheapsslshop.com/symantec-secure-site-pro-
ev](https://www.cheapsslshop.com/symantec-secure-site-pro-ev) you can save
around 250 bucks.

------
kennpeterson
For ecommerce site you may get better SSL Security solution at Comodo SSL
Store at low cost with highest security.... Just checkout this -
[https://comodosslstore.com/](https://comodosslstore.com/) Hope you will get
better solution here..

~~~
junto
You might want to add a disclaimer that you work for Comodo!

------
vinny604
Thank you for all the replies. I will continue to do my research and see what
fits our budget best!

V

